# Londrina - The Brazilian "Little London" II



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

_picasaweb - frazao_




Yuri S Andrade said:


> *LONDRINA* is a city in Paraná state, southern Brazil. The city was founded by the *British* in *1929* (incorporation/emancipation 1934), in the middle of the Tropical Atlantic Forest (_Mata Atlântica_) and that's why the name (_Londrina_ means "Londoner" in Portuguese).
> 
> Despite the British beggining, today the city is mainly *Italian*, with big *German*, *Portuguese*, *Spaniard* and *Arab* communities. But the Japanese are special: they are *25,000* in the city, which makes *Londrina one of the biggest Japanese cities in the world outside Japan*, along with São Paulo (the biggest), New York, Los Angeles, San Francisco, Seattle and Vancouver. There are also smaller Dutch, Ukrainian, Polish, Czech, Hungarian, Chinese, Argentinian, British and Jewish communities as well.
> 
> ...




This thread is a *collection of all my Londrina's pics* (all taken by cell phone, so low resolution). As there are more than 700 photos, I count on you to help me turn the page. 

First I will show the *west section of Downtown*. That's the place I live in. 


*Downtown, August 2010:*

*Belo Horizonte* and *Santos* streets, the heart of west section of Downtown. This area comprises over 40 blocks:

*Belo Horizonte Street*

Goiás Street, Belo Horizonte Street's building on the back:
1.









2.









3.









Goiás and Belo Horizonte's corner:
4.









Belo Horizonte:
5.









6.









7.









Pará Street, between Belo Horizonte and Higienópolis Avenue:
8.









9.









Belo Horizonte with Pará Street:
10.









Belo Horizonte again:
11.









12.









13.









14.









15.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

16.









Belo Horizonte with Piauí Street:
17.









18.









19.









20.









21.









22.









23.









Gilka Boutique and Higienópolis Avenue's buildings on the back:
24.









25.









Some shops on the corner of Belo Horizonte and Pio XII streets:
26.









27.









28.









29.









30.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

31.









32.









33.









Pio XII Street, looking towards Higienópolis Avenue:
34.









35.









36.









Higienópolis Avenue buildings:
37.









An antiquarium:
38.









39.









Pio XII Street, looking the opposite side, towards Belo Horizonte and Santos streets: 
40.









41.









42.









43.









44.









45.









46.









A mixed-use building, with a supermarket on the 1st floor, a small shopping mall on th 2nd floor and 17 residential floors: 
47.









48.









49.









Out of the way. Taken last year, on the corner of Belo Horizonte and Alagoas streets, about 6 blocks south:
50.









51.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*Santos Street*

52.









53.









54.









55.









56.









Looking Pio XII Street:
57.









58.









Looking Tupi Street:
59.









60.









61.









62.









63.









64.









65.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

66.









67.









68.









69.









Piauí Street, as seen from the Santos, and the Belo Horizonte Street's buildings on the back: 
70.









71.









72.









73.









74.









75.









76.









77.









Pará Street:
78.









79.









80.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

81.









Pará and Santos streets' corner:
82.









Back to Santos:
83.









84.









85.









86.









87.









88.









89.









90.









91.









92.









93.









94.









95.









96.









97.









Espírito Santo Street:
98.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

And now more of the *west section of Downtown* and also part of the *south section*. Both are mainly residential. I'll show the "real" Downtown on the next pages: 

West section of Downtown, Espírito Santo and Belo Horizonte street's corner:
99.









100.









101.









Belo Horizonte Street:
102.









103.









Belo Horizonte and Alagoas street's corner:
104.









105.









Alagoas Street:
106.









107.









108.









And now the south section of Downtown:
109.









110.









111.









112.









If it's not clear, I like this building:
113.









Alagoas Street again:
114.









115.









116.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Espírito Santo Street:
117.









Hugo Cabral Street:
118.









As seen from Goiás Street:
119.









Pernambuco Street, with the Hugo Cabral Street's skyline (intruder, taken on May 2010). It's a typical Londrina's view: highrises and wooden houses.
120.









Do you think I like this one?
121.









122.









123.









124.









125.









126.









127.









128.









Downtown's skyline (the "real" Downtown) as seen from Pará Street:
129.









130 and 131 are also intruders, taken on June 2009:
130.









Hugo Cabral Street buildings as seen from Pará Street:
131.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Pará Street, heading west:
132.









133.









134.









135.









Higienópolis Avenue, the border between the "real" Downtown and its west section:
136.









137.









Pará Street, back to the west section:
138.









139.









140.









141.









This block (Goiás, Belo Horizonte, Espírito Santo and Santos streets) is quite dense, 10 highrises:
142.









143.









Beracá Home, on the Belo Horizonte Street. It's very small apartments (25 m²), but very expensive. It has a quite interesting atrium:
144.









145.









Pará Street's skyline, as seen from Goiás Street:
146.









Goiás, Pará, Piauí, Pio XII streets' skyline:
147.









148.












-------------------
--- *INDEX* ---
-------------------

Page 1 --- *Downtown*

Page 2 --- *Gleba Palhano*

Page 3 --- *Downtown and Água Fresca Valley*

Page 4 --- *Zerão and Lake Igapó I*

Page 5 --- *West Borough and Higienópolis Avenue*

-------------------


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing and really good, very nice shots from Londrina once again


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)




----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
Thank you guys for the comments!

It's refreshing to see the christos' interest on the cities all around the world. That's the SSC spirit! 

When (or if) the page turns, I'll post the rest of the pictures, showing different parts of Londrina.


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

It doesn't look so little.


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

cool pics never even heard of the place before - nice to see something new


----------



## Karabuy (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice photos


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

ikops said:


> It doesn't look so little.


Ikops, it's not little indeed.

The name "Londrina" means in Portuguese "a female born in London" or "the name of London's daughters" according to João Sampaio (who gives the name), as a tribute to the British origins of the city and the all region (look the quote in the beggining of the thread).

"Little London" (_Pequena Londres_ in Portuguese) is only one of the Londrina's nicknames.





spongeg said:


> cool pics never even heard of the place before - nice to see something new


spongeg, Londrina is a middle-sized Brazilian city (the 25th largest metro area), not a state capital (something very important in Brazil), so it's not qell-known outside Brazil. I like to see different cities from different places around the world as well.





Karabuy said:


> Nice photos


Thank you, Karabuy. I'm glad you liked it. It's a shame the low resolution, but the idea is to introduce Londrina, the way I see her.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ No problem about the photos, thank you for sharing them. :cheers:
The buildings photos #109, 120 and 133 are remarkable. I like the density of Londrina and the view #147 is very cool.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

I want to see more


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

charpentier said:


> ^^ No problem about the photos, thank you for sharing them. :cheers:
> The buildings photos #109, 120 and 133 are remarkable. I like the density of Londrina and the view #147 is very cool.


Thank you, charpentier! There is no need to say I like these buildings as well. And the 147 is also one of my favourites. I shouldn't be so cheap and buy some decent camera.




charpentier said:


> I want to see more


I'm counting on you to help me turn the page.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Turning the page...


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*Zerão, August 2010:*

Luigi Borghesi, best known as "Zerão" (Big Zero), is the most popular valley of Londrina. It's located southern Downtown and its creek flows into Lake Igapó I.

Zerão, centre of the map, below Downtown. Lake Igapó I on the right, and the Igapó II on the left:


On my way to Zerão, Eurocenter:
402.









403.









Over the fence, a gated-community, Zerão's trees and Bandeirantes Avenue and Vila Ipiranga's skyline, just south Downtown. It's the hospitals' district:
404.









405.









Down into Zerão:
406.









407.









Northern section of Zerão:
408.









409.









410.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

411.









412.









413.









414.









415.









416.









417.









418.









419.









420.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

421.









422.









423.









424.









425.









426.









427.









It was winter, so they lost the leaves:
428.









429.









430.









431.









Southern section:
432.









Other side (east):
433.









434.









Amphitheater, north tip of Zerão:
435.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*Lago Igapó I, August 2010:*

Built on 1959, to celebrate the city 25th anniversary. It's the biggest and the oldest lake on the Igapó complex. 

Ending of Zerão, beginning of Lake Igapó I. The lady thought I was photographing birds (Don't! I'm not that kind of geek!):
436.









Gooses, gooses and more gooses. The canal is the end of the Zerão's creek, flowing into Igapó I:
437.









438.









439.









440.









441.









442.









443.









444.









445.









446.









447.









448.









A "temperate forest" on the Igapó banks:
449.









450.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

451.









452.









453.









454.









And finally Lake Igapó I:
455.









456.









Some houses by the lake (the some of 167 pic):
457.









Gleba Palhano skyline, by the Lake Igapó II:
458.









459.









460.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

461.









462.









463.









464.









I almost missed the boat:
465.









466.









467.









468.









469.









470.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

A little bit of the street:
471.









472.









473.









474.









475.









476.









477.









And back to the lake. On the right, we have an "araucária" also as known as "pinheiro do Paraná" (Paraná state pine), the state tree. They are not that common in Londrina, but on Curitiba and southern Paraná, which are much colder:
478.









479.









480.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

481.









482.









483.









484.









485.









486.









487.









488.









489.









Gleba Palhano skyline far away:
490.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

491.









492.









493.









494.









495.









496.









497.









498.









499.









More Gleba Palhano:
500.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

501.









502.









503.









Built as a tribute to the German settlers, the second most important group on Northern Paraná:
504.









505.









506.









507.









508.









509.









510.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

511.









512.









513.









514.









515.









516.









517.









518.









519.









520.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

521.









522.









523.









524.









525.









526.









527.









Some residential buildings nearby the Civic Centre, by Lake Igapó I:
528.









AREL, former Germanic Club. The name was changed during the WWII, when Brazil was under Vargas dictatorship. The Japanese Club also had its name changed to ACEL. Despite the name changing, both clubs still preserve the community traditions. Germans and Japanese, after the Italians, are the biggest immigrant groups on Northern Paraná. 
529.









530.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Highrises, highrises and highrises:
531.









532.









533.









534.









535.









536.









537.









538.









539.









540.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

541.









542.









543.









544.









545.









546.









547.









548.









Back to the lake:
549.









550.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Southeast skyline. Only shorties:
551.









Gleba Palhano skyline (left) and Civic Centre (right):
552.









553.









554.









555.









Lake's end. Dam:
556.









Turning back, through the city, still on Civic Centre:
557.









Skyline, from the opposite side:
558.









559.









560.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

561.









AREL again:
562.









563.









564.









565.









Ugly, but gets a "LA vibe":
566.









Square:
567.









This neighborhood is located between Vila Ipiranga (the hospitals district) and the Lake Igapó I:
568.









569.









570.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

571.









572.









573.









574.









575.









On the right, a pedestrian corridor, linking the two streets. Those blocks are quite long (over 400 meters), but narrow:
576.









577.









I liked it:
578.









The back of Presbyterian Hospital:
579.









Flowers:
580.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

581.









582.









583.









584.









Presbyterian Hospital again:
585.









586.









More flowers:
587.









588.









589.









There are not so many Japanese doctors around here...
590.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

EDIT


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Turning the page...


----------

